# T-Nation 6 Days to Shredded



## Firefighter (Sep 1, 2012)

Has anybody tried this ?

T NATION | Shredded in 6 Days

I am going to give this a go the upcoming week, as it is my last week of my cutting diet (I was 13% BF and am now 9%)

This schedule assumes a Saturday bodybuilding competition, photo shoot, or day at the beach.

Monday: 2.5 to 3 gallons of water, 50g of carbs or less

Tip: Buy three one gallon containers of water with a handle. This will let you visually know exactlyhow much water you have left to go. And the handle makes it easy to carry around with you everywhere - which you'll pretty much have to do to get in three gallons!

Tuesday: Same

Wednesday: Same

Thursday: Same

Friday: Begin a gradual carb-up. Today eat five or six meals, each containing 50-75g of carbs.

In the first one or two meals, have fruits as your main carb source. Starting the carb-up with fruit replenishes liver glycogen very fast. We believe that the faster liver glycogen is filled, the more effective the rest of the carb-up will be.

For meals three and four, move to starchier, faster-absorbing carbs (yams, potatoes, rice if it's tolerated well). Meal four should be at 4PM.

Now the "fun" begins. Water intake should be cut completely at 4 or 5PM. One or two more meals should be consumed after you cut water. Have only one if you're already looking "full." Have two if not. These meals should contains carbs derived from simple sugars: pancakes and syrup, pie filling, waffles, chocolate, etc.

Along with this simple sugar meal, have two tablespoons of vegetable glycerine (found in most health food stores). Also on Friday, take an herbal diuretic such as Taraxatone. Although the proper thing to do is go by the label directions with these type of products, best results are usually achieved by taking three servings on Friday: one about an hour or two before you cut water intake, one when you cut intake, and one before bed.

Another trick is to take an Epsom salt bath (400g of Epsom salt in very hot water) for 20-30 minutes before bed. This is what European bodybuilders did to help shed water before diuretics became popular. (The salt and mega hot bat drastically increase perspiration.)

Saturday (photo or beach day): Breakfast depends on how you look.

• Looking flat? Have another simple sugar meal.

• Looking good? Small portion of fruit and protein.

• Holding water? Protein only (shake with very little water).

Forty-five minutes before pumping up for your shoot, take in two tablespoons of glycerol in one can of full-sugar soda.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

so no protein except a shake on Saturday if you look like your holding water.

and 12 litres of water a day? no thanks!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey firefighter.

That's an excellent regime for a one week diet to prep for a photoshoot - if you tweak the Thursday/Friday/Sat/Sun of that diet, you broadly have the leptin based diets that are becoming very popular now. I'm a big believer in them for a recreational trainer.

Its not one protein shake for the day brock, its how to decide your photoshoot pre meal that's all.

I have Loz and a few of the guys I train on the board doing a diet which incorporates similar principles. Have a look at Loz's progress pics for how its going


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Water intoxication, also known as water poisoning, is a potentially fatal disturbance in brain functions that results when the normal balance of electrolytes in the body is pushed outside of safe limits (e.g., hyponatremia) by overhydration, i.e., over-consumption of water.

Under normal circumstances, accidentally consuming too much water is exceptionally rare. Nearly all deaths related to water intoxication in normal individuals have resulted either from water drinking contests in which individuals attempt to consume large amounts of water, or long bouts of intensive exercise during which electrolytes are not properly replenished, yet huge amounts of fluid are still consumed.[1]

Water, just like any other substance, can be considered a poison when over-consumed in a specific period of time. Water intoxication mostly occurs when water is being consumed at a high quantity without giving the body its proper nutrients it needs to be healthy.


----------



## Firefighter (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks guys I will keep you updated with the progress! Roadrunner I appreciate that but I think you would have severe headaches as a warning etc. I have just frank 7litres so far and I'm feeling good


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would need longer to carb up than that, dont like one week to get ripped ideas, from people who probably have their fat% i single figures anyway, it would be a waste of time for an average trainer and would probably be detrimentle to his long term progress, however if you are considering getting on stage it is not always a bad idea to see how your body reacts to final week.....


----------



## Firefighter (Sep 1, 2012)

Drinking the water isnt that bad, if you have a toilet on standby!  being a fireman its pertty difficult at times, on call outs etc, but its only 4 days of water loading. i am o 50g of carbs which isnt bad, the glycogen depleting workouts are brutal... looking forward to friday !! CARB ME UP SCOTTY!! 

Does anybody have any good examples of simple sugar meals? I am working on pancakes and syrup, chocllate rice cakes! goes against everything i have done in the last few months!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

waffles and cream..

cheese cake

make the most of it man I would although I eat that stuff all the time!

what body weight are you at just now @ 9%bf and what were you at 13%


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

T-Nation claim to be an online magazine, like all magazines they need to find new articles to keep people interested from month to month, no matter how good or bad they are.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Extreme said:


> T-Nation claim to be an online magazine, like all magazines they need to find new articles to keep people interested from month to month, no matter how good or bad they are.


My thoughts exactly, this looks like a hashed attempt at a carb up/deplete, I can see anyone who attempts this looking predictably flat. I'd advice against following this plan if you were getting ready for a contest. The bones are there but it requires much more detail that what's currently on offer. Instead it kind of reminds me of this one week fad diets you see in womens magazines promising fantastic results. The article should have a disclaimer at the start, stating this will make little difference to your physique if you are not in shape.


----------



## Firefighter (Sep 1, 2012)

What would be your ammendments AChappell/Extreme? thansk ps i am 185lb 8/9% BF and I was 205lb 13%


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, you're losing a lot of LBM along the way there fella - 8-10lbs give or take.

Do you feel like you're losing a fair bit of muscle?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Agree'd Dorsey sounds like lean mass has been sacrificed for weight loss. However I doubt those numbers your quoting are accurate, especially if you read my post on bodyfat percentages. It would be difficult for me to offer you any advice since I don't know your current diet, training, or condition. I don't know what your doing or what you have been doing.

I will say this to which I eluded to in my earlier post. Forget about quick fixes and look towards the long term with your goals. If it sounds to good to be true like getting ripped in a week it probably isn't true. This plan also says nothing about the rebound effect your also likely to get following a carb load/deplete plan, most folk always look worse the days following them.


----------



## lungrenlover1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi, I' m building up my fitness (heart rate etc) before I go back to ju- jitsu, recently lost 3 stone & need to lose more. Do you know of easy to follow body sculpting diet plans/ menus that incorporate probiotic foods please? Cheers.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

What's the reason for no protein only carbs?? Just wondering. My friend dropped all carbs and upped water and protein shakes for a last 3 days.. i think was just salad few days before.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Lungren, why not design your own diet? Make the effort, do the homework and take control of your own destiny!

You're knowledge will increase and you will know how to overcome any set backs you may experience if you know what you are doing yourself.

Many people screw up and claim diets don't work because they are following the wrong one! Diets should be person specific, not one size fits all.


----------

